# Good luck!



## csb (Mar 29, 2011)

You're down to the final days of studying. This week take the time to firm up any last minute questions and make sure you've thought through the logistics of test day. Do you have a hotel room booked? Are you familiar with parking? And, most importantly, what's for lunch?

If you've been studying up to this point and really putting in the effort next week will go smoothly. You may not know everything and that's okay...you don't have to ace the test.

Good luck!


----------



## lady_j (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for this post! It's always nice to be reminded that I don't have to ACE it...I just have to pass 

I'm studying as though I will ACE it...but if I come out passing it, I'll be just as happy!

At this point I am functioning with a baseline level of anxiety, meaning that the anxiety is always there and levels increase/decrease depending on how well I do on practice problems, comprehension, etc. Levels are always fluctuating!


----------

